# Finished Stuka



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here are pics of the finished 1/48 scale Monogram Ju 87G Stuka.





































Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:thumbsup:

Fabboo!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you John!

Two more old Monogram kits are on the bench now, after those are done than I will be doing a He 100 H-1.

Agentsmith


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Magnificent job again, AgentSmith! I can almost "hear" the sirens on the wheel wells as I enjoy your pix! :thumbsup:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Seaview,

Thanks very much for the kind words!

Next model I will post pics of will be a Messerschmitt bomber.

Agentsmith


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great model and fantastic pix. Those B&Ws look like something you'd find in the archives! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for lookin' buddho and roadrner!

Agentsmith


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

I am working on the Revell 1/48 Stuka with a very similar paint scheme. I am redoing the paint job because it turned out kinda crappy. I was going to work on it tonite, may still if I get away from this danged computer.

Very nice job on your Stuka!

tom


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Tom!

I think masking for these splinter camouflage schemes are a real pain to do sometimes but it is always fun to see what the result is when removing the tape.

Agentsmith


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great work!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks PerfesserCoffe!

I'm working on a Monogram P-40 right now, I intend to post pics of it in two weeks.

Agentsmith


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

I like the FW189 in the background.

tom


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice rendition


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow...looks real. Where's my AA gun? :tongue:


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

wow! Incredible!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks very much Tom, Jafo, spe130, and buddho!

I intend to post pics of my other two Monogram models next weekend.

Agentsmith


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

That's a very nice piece of work. If the black and white pic appeared on a non modelling webpage, most people would think it was the real thing. Well done.

Glenn


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Glenn,
Thanks for looking and for the nice comment about my B/W pic!

A well built Hasegawa or Tamiya model would look convincing in one of those B/W pics, maybe next year I will get around to building one.

Agentsmith


----------



## mynoosha (Oct 11, 2007)

I love seeing these less expensive-but-accurate kits done this well.That's modeling!


----------



## Rocker55 (Oct 30, 2007)

Dude that is awsome


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Rocker55!

I have fun with these older kits, if they don't turn out very good its no big loss...the same can't be said for Tamiya or Hasegawa kits.

Agentsmith


----------



## rokket2001 (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow! awesome build and really terrific pix, esp. the B&W. Share some info!


----------



## amorgan91 (Oct 6, 2009)

most excellent


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

An excellent job once again Agentsmith!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the comments rokket2001, amorgan91, and Parts Pit Mike!

rokket2001,
On the B&W pics I just remove the color and then add some dirt, scratches, and hair using Photoshop. I look at a lot of WWII era photographs for sale on E-bay to get ideas on how to age my pics.

Can't wait to show you the goodies I am working on now!

Agentsmith


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Amazing work.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Antimatter!

Agentsmith


----------

